# Hello all at UKM



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

wow UKM has really come along way since ive been away for some time

it is great to see,nice one

i hope i can contribute to your forums in the future

powerhouse585:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the board. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

powerhouse585 said:


> wow UKM has really come along way since ive been away for some time
> 
> it is great to see,nice one
> 
> ...


OMG hahahaha.....!

Hello sweetheart..... nice of you to finally join us!!  xxx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

beast...... welcome over bud

still thinking of doing MMA?


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the invite guys

cheers princess!!

yea im mixing it up between mma and bodybuilding,have a fight soon,im confused as to what to turn to tbh

pwh


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

can any of you tell me why my avatar aint working

i cant get into my signature editing either

anyone?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i think you have to have 50 posts, similar to MT


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is this THE Powerhouse?


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> is this THE Powerhouse?


hi paul

how are you doing,you warrior you

hows things treating you

pwh


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

powerhouse585 said:


> cheers princess!!
> 
> pwh


Ha ha... my favouritest nickname :wub: 



powerhouse585 said:


> can any of you tell me why my avatar aint working
> 
> i cant get into my signature editing either
> 
> anyone?


Babe, you can get an avatar up straight away but might be right enough about the signature thing, needing 50 posts. Prob something to do with file type or size?

Once you been here a wee while and made more posts, there are a couple of private forums too which I am certain you will appreciate.... :tongue:


----------



## DM666 (Feb 10, 2009)

powerhouse585 said:


> thanks for the invite guys
> 
> cheers princess!!
> 
> ...


when and wheres the scrap mate? might be a wee road trip for me and the bigfella


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

powerhouse585 said:


> hi paul
> 
> how are you doing,you warrior you
> 
> ...


jesus christ.....good to see you mate been a long time...

i am good mate things not to bad at the mo...

how about you what you been up to?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

With regards to the signature thing I dont think its based on posts as I have near 1000 and still do not have access. Anywho

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you already fit in here BIG time.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

powerhouse585 said:


> wow UKM has really come along way since ive been away for some time
> 
> it is great to see,nice one
> 
> ...


welcome mate,

I remeber you, the guy with the freaky genetics:beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

waye aye mate!!

thought i was fkn seeing things there lol hope you stick around here,as zar said your gonna love the private forums when you get access lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> waye aye mate!!
> 
> thought i was fkn seeing things there lol hope you stick around here,as zar said your gonna love the private forums when you get access lol


aint that the truth.... :whistling:


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

DM666 said:


> when and wheres the scrap mate? might be a wee road trip for me and the bigfella


paisley town hall mate

but i am in two minds as to what to do


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> jesus christ.....good to see you mate been a long time...
> 
> i am good mate things not to bad at the mo...
> 
> how about you what you been up to?


hello paul

i am good these days and geting back up there with alot more maturity both mentaly and phys

i got very ill for some time there and forgot how hungry i was and left it all behind,the bug is however back now and i am at it like never before

age is a beuty i think they say

good to see your still about bro


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

powerhouse585 said:


> paisley town hall mate
> 
> but i am in two minds as to what to do


Ach just do it.... you know you want to (wee scrapper that you are.... any excuse  )

We'll all come and watch and throw popcorn etc.... :tongue:


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

weeman said:


> waye aye mate!!
> 
> thought i was fkn seeing things there lol hope you stick around here,as zar said your gonna love the private forums when you get access lol


lol u nutter

i love it already

i hope you are well

im moving house just now so a bit busy

call u soon


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks ever so much for all the great comments and invites

thanks

pwh


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome big boy:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Awrite cheeky chappy? Glad to have you around......now bend over and let me spank ya!

Might just nip up to Paisley to watch, you know me, always like a good scrap...i'll text for details lol.....

oh...and don't go into those private area's...you don't wanna know what thats all about:innocent: :innocent: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

hello naughty girl

i thought i had got rid of you guys,been hiding lol

catch u in txt xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Just been reading some of your posts PH and you seem like a knowledgeable guy, sure your gonna be an asset to UK-M!

Welcome bud


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Just been reading some of your posts PH and you seem like a knowledgeable guy, sure your gonna be an asset to UK-M!
> 
> Welcome bud


Here he is Jamie.... (cant embed in this forum...)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Think he's a little bit small, think him and weeman need to get their ass's in the gym 

Look forward to more posts!

J


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi welcome to the boards


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

(Wow big bloke) hope you throw some advice my way for us skinny little fookers  Welcome


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Long time no speak mate, good to see you here.


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Just been reading some of your posts PH and you seem like a knowledgeable guy, sure your gonna be an asset to UK-M!
> 
> Welcome bud


 thanks mate and i hope so

ive put my foot in it though in another post through shear rage,but ill live


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

robdog said:


> Long time no speak mate, good to see you here.


 hello mate and long time

i hope you are well


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

powerhouse585 said:


> lol u nutter
> 
> i love it already
> 
> ...


good that things are on the up mate glad to hear it

aye am ok,getting on with the prep,heads up @rse as usual,got a pic journal going for my prep in shows and pro's section if you want to have a dek at how am looking jst now mate 

spk soon big chap.


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

ill check out tonight mate

jst working my way around here


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hey scott

good to see ya mate

its been about 3-4yrs i think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome Back Powerhouse


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the board big fella......

Seen you over at MuscleTalk............Very impressive physique.

Do you ever hear from Bbigman?

GHS


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

cheers guys

yea i hear from bbigman now and again

he is busy with his security buisness


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> hey scott
> 
> good to see ya mate
> 
> its been about 3-4yrs i think?


 hello jimmy mate

it has been about 2 year i think now

how are u,you still at the american football

any bodybuilding plans these days

scott


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi hunny! Welcome to UK-M! :bounce:


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

dawse said:


> Hi hunny! Welcome to UK-M! :bounce:


 thank you v much


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

careful mate,dawse is a dirty girl,you know what those dirty birds are like,mind in the gutter n all that lol


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to UK~M


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

lmao bri

you know i like my girls naughty

im single now also ha ha


----------



## DM666 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> hey scott
> 
> good to see ya mate
> 
> its been about 3-4yrs i think?


stil alive and kicking i see james, u still up in scotland now and then?


----------



## DM666 (Feb 10, 2009)

powerhouse585 said:


> lmao bri
> 
> you know i like my girls naughty
> 
> im single now also ha ha


pmsl ffs mate i can't keep up

single is good tho


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

powerhouse585 said:


> hello jimmy mate
> 
> it has been about 2 year i think now
> 
> ...


not bb'ing anymore scott.....i got 2 kids now, so i only train in the garage and eat 3 meals a day

still playing football though...we won the 2008 div1 bowl at keepmoat in donny...moved up to the prem for this season...woo hoo

so i dont juice still cos we get tested


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DM666 said:


> stil alive and kicking i see james, u still up in scotland now and then?


hey gary

long time mate

still up to inv and ft will once a year

love it...would move there if the mrs would

hows you mate?

still got your fitness chick gf?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum matey.

I think youll prefer this forum mate, less of the idiots. More bodybuilding orientated. Take care.


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> not bb'ing anymore scott.....i got 2 kids now, so i only train in the garage and eat 3 meals a day
> 
> still playing football though...we won the 2008 div1 bowl at keepmoat in donny...moved up to the prem for this season...woo hoo
> 
> so i dont juice still cos we get tested


i bet its a better life mate

this bodybuilding lark is for idiots lol

glad to see you hear

i cnt figure out my PM service so cannot pm but will soon


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Welcome to the forum matey.
> 
> I think youll prefer this forum mate, less of the idiots. More bodybuilding orientated. Take care.


 hey mate

looking good from your pics and finaly on stage

i hear you won also

well done and any more shows in the bag is a good bag

hope your well


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

What you doing here? There's work to do back home mate: Too many idiots and not bodybuilding orientated enough ... apparently

Can't get the staff


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hi Scott

Nice to see you back, hope all is well bro.

P


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> What you doing here? There's work to do back home mate: Too many idiots and not bodybuilding orientated enough ... apparently
> 
> Can't get the staff


 lol ive seen and heard already mate

trying to open up my eyes a little to the bigger world

ill be home soon


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

hi


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the welcome guys and girls


----------



## bigmat (Mar 25, 2009)

hello im new to the forum ! you look good m8,(powerhouse 585)

can you advize me on wot i should be eating to get bigger the natural way ?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome


----------

